# How create an email blast



## bigspree (Jun 12, 2008)

How to create an email blast? I have never done it before, I have like over 5000 emails, and I do have dreamweaver, but I dont know  how to  send an email. Can some please explain step by step how to send over 5000 emails at a time?


----------



## mdnky (Jun 13, 2008)

Unfortunately the only viable reason behind wanting to send such a number of emails would be for SPAM purposes (unsolicited email), which is illegal.  That kind of discussion isn't allowed here.


----------

